# ****The K.I.S.S. Cage Trap ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I ended up with 10 of these fine look'in cage traps (pics below) one season not too many years ago. That's a story in itself--- young trappers were involved (kids.lol)--- :frusty:

Ruger and I have been talk'in (PM's) about cage traps--- designs, materials--- good and bad, about this and that.

I got to ramble'in (again.lol.) about these cages and told him I was gonna dig one out and post it so you guys & gals could pick on me a bit.lol.

Point is--- folks don't have to head out and spend hundreds of dollars to have a good time bring'in in fur. When I was grow'in into the fine man (LOL) I am today--- we made do with what we had. Go ahead and post up pics, or tell us your tall tales of the good, the bad and the ugly traps you've built or had to deal with.

These cage traps (below) were built outta freezer shelves--- a bit of 2"X4"s, field fence and plywood. Most folks who work in the construction field know what the white clips are hold'in the door trigger rod. They did catch quite a few cats and fox.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good there Cat, how much do they weigh?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Never did weigh one Rick. They don't seem to be much heavier than the cages its sit'in on.

awprint:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with homemade gear- keeps the kids minds occupied here.

How well do the doors slide when they get wet?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The door grooves are sloppy enough moisture doesn't affect it. The edges of the plywood is painted to help keep water from get'in in between the ply's. The face support strips (screwed on) keep the door from warping when it gets wet--- paint'in the entire door would have helped.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... catcapper. I see you have some of Mercers cages below. My dad made some styrofoam "things" to keep his his fox traps out of the frozen mud, they worked. I'll look for a pic.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like it ! I have wanted to start trapping some but sure didnt want to spend $100 ea for traps, now maybe I can. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a pretty cool trap. Necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ed, if you don't have to drag them to far from the house, I was thinking hardware cloth, if you don't have a welder. Just a thought.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah Eric, I am just glad a cage trap doesnt have to be like the commercial ones, now I can start making plans to build a few. And I dont have to take the trapping class cause I am as old as the dirt the trap will set on, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Yeah Eric, I am just glad a cage trap doesnt have to be like the commercial ones, now I can start making plans to build a few. And I dont have to take the trapping class cause I am as old as the dirt the trap will set on, lol


 lmao...Ed, you can gbuy some cages in Phoenix, it will save you some $ on shipping...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am just cheap Eric, thats why I started making calls, I didnt want to spend $10-15 on an elk call back in the $70, lmao


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your right Eric, those are some of Mercers cages. Theres something wrong with'em though--- I cant seem to keep cats and fox outta them.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a pic of an old photo, "styrofoam trap bed" my father made for fox. It worked great.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

cool cages.......az my buddies grandpa uses something similar to the styrofoam ,seat cushion foam, with his traps still this day...he doesnt like the anti-freeze flakes for some reason..


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

AZ, I seen a guy use the same principal with a roof shingle. He said it works great. I personally haven't tried it yet

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge guys !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Cat, those cages a quite unique. The kids spent some time on those, actually very impressive for kids.


----------



## country73521 (May 25, 2014)

AZ I loke the Styrofoam idea I think ill give that a try this fall.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

country73521 said:


> AZ I loke the Styrofoam idea I think ill give that a try this fall.


Welcome to the forum country73521 !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:that: Welcome to PT.

awprint: awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Two paw prints ! Someone's feeling frisky ! Lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw that too Don--- I don't know what the he!! happened.lol.

awprint:


----------

